# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Կրթական կայքերի անհրաժեշտությունն ու դերը կրթության լավացման գործում

## naghekyan

Ինչ եք կարծում կարևոր է արդյոք կրթական կայքերի առկայությունը? Որքանով դրանք կարող են բարելավել Հայաստանում կրթության մակարդակը? Արդյոք երիտասարդները այսօր զբաղվում են ինքնակրթությամբ կրթական կայքերի միջոցով?

Ձեզ եմ ուզում ներկայացնել մի կրթական կայք:

http://www.mathnet.am-ը նոր հայալեզու կրթական կայք է` ֆիզ-մաթ ուղղվածությամբ: Այնտեղ Դուք կգտնեք բազմաթիվ էլեկտրոնային նյութեր, անիմացիա-դասեր, ծրագրային գործիքներ և ֆորում, որտեղ Դուք կարղ եք առաջադրել և քննարկել խնդիրներ մաթեմատիկայից, ֆիզիկայից և կրթական ոլորտից:

Ինչ եք կարծում, այս կայքը կօգնի երիտասարդներին?

----------


## Sonia Sargsyan

Վերջերս այլ կրթական կայքեր են բացվել.... կարելի է նաև նշել http://ArmEco.ru/ կայքը, որը տնտեսագետ ուսանողների համար է և դեռևս զարգացման փուլի մեջ է... 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է http://www.mathnet.am/-ին, ապա ինքս հավանում եմ այդ կայքը....  :Smile:  կարծում եմ` կօգնի

----------


## lampone

> Ինչ եք կարծում կարևոր է արդյոք կրթական կայքերի առկայությունը? Որքանով դրանք կարող են բարելավել Հայաստանում կրթության մակարդակը? Արդյոք երիտասարդները այսօր զբաղվում են ինքնակրթությամբ կրթական կայքերի միջոցով?


Իմ կարծիքով կրթական կայքերի առկայությունը շատ կարևոր է. կան ուսանողներ, որոնք ժամանակի սղության պատճառով չեն կարողանում համապատասխան գրքերը ճարել; կան հաշմանդամներ, որոնց համար շատ ավելի հեշտ է հենց այդպիսի կայքերից ինֆորմացիա ստանալ... 
 Խելացի մարդկանց համար կրթական կայքերը միայն օգնում են նոր գիտելիքներ ստանալուն; ծույլերին միայն պատրաստ աշխատանքներ են պետք այդ կայքերից - կարճ ու կոնկրետ տեղեկատվություն, ռեֆերատներ և այլն:  
Ինչ վերաբերում է ինքնակրթությանը, որքան էլ ցավալի է, բայց պետք է նշեմ, որ այսօր ինքնակրթությամբ զբաղվողների թիվն այնքան էլ մեծ չէ:

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչ եք կարծում կարևոր է արդյոք կրթական կայքերի առկայությունը? Որքանով դրանք կարող են բարելավել Հայաստանում կրթության մակարդակը? Արդյոք երիտասարդները այսօր զբաղվում են ինքնակրթությամբ կրթական կայքերի միջոցով?


Միանշանակ կրթական կայքերը օգտակար են և կարող են բարձրացնել կրթական մակարդակը, քանի որ ներկայիս դարում ավելի շատ կայք են դիտում, քան գիրք կարդում: բացի այդ կայքերով ինֆորմացիա որոնելը, տպելը, պահպանելը և քննարկելը ավելի հեշտ է և դյուրին, մանավանդ շարժողական խնդիրներ ունեցողների ու ժամանկի սղությւոն ունեցողների համար: նույնիսկ աշխատող մարդկանց համար ավելի հեշտ է:

----------


## հովարս

> Միանշանակ կրթական կայքերը օգտակար են և կարող են բարձրացնել կրթական մակարդակը, քանի որ ներկայիս դարում ավելի շատ կայք են դիտում, քան գիրք կարդում: բացի այդ կայքերով ինֆորմացիա որոնելը, տպելը, պահպանելը և քննարկելը ավելի հեշտ է և դյուրին, մանավանդ շարժողական խնդիրներ ունեցողների ու ժամանկի սղությւոն ունեցողների համար: նույնիսկ աշխատող մարդկանց համար ավելի հեշտ է:


Բայց կան նաև շատ սխալ տեղեկություններ, որը ավելի վտանգավոր է գիտելիք ձեռք բերելու համար, այսինքն ավելի վնասակար են քան օգտակար:

----------

Freeman (18.08.2011), Varzor (27.08.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Բայց կան նաև շատ սխալ տեղեկություններ, որը ավելի վտանգավոր է գիտելիք ձեռք բերելու համար, այսինքն ավելի վնասակար են քան օգտակար:


Համաձայն եմ,օրինակ վիկիպեդիան,ահագին տարածված ա բայց լիքը սխալ հոդվածներ կան,մասնավորապես ռուսերենը

----------

Arpine (18.08.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Բայց կան նաև շատ սխալ տեղեկություններ, որը ավելի վտանգավոր է գիտելիք ձեռք բերելու համար, այսինքն ավելի վնասակար են քան օգտակար:


Միանշանակ ճիշտ ես, բայց եթե խոսքը գնում է մասնագիտացված կերպով, կրթական նորմերին համապատասխան կայքերի մասին, իսկ այդպիսիք կան, ապա դա օգտակար է, իսկ ապատեղեկատվություն պարունակող կայքերը, ցավո, իրոք որ շատ են:

----------

